# 24 yo tubes removed startin ivf in 2.5 weeks



## bella88 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey my name is katie, im due to start my ivf in 2 and a half weeks so excited n nervous   I had both my tubes removed due to hydro fluid 2 months ago it was a really hard discussion for me to make as I was losing my only chance of falling pregnant naturally,  but im an happy with my discussion if it means startin my family   I will keep everyone posted feel feel to chat to me as it would b great talkn to people in similar situations


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Good luck Katie on your first IVF cycle  x


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey bella I'm a similar age & had both of my tubes removed as I had an ectopic pregnancy in each tube caused by hydrosalpinx, I like you was gutted (still am if I'm honest) about having no tubes, I have done two rounds of ivf & I'm almost 15 weeks pregnant now, ivf was made for people like us with tubal problems, your young & I have every faith it will one day work for you x


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Katie, I've had one tube removed for the same reason and I've just started my first cycle of IVF. Good luck for your cycle, hope it'll be first time lucky for you!


----------



## bella88 (Jul 16, 2013)

thank u ivf mamma, yea im really positive atm jus gotta be stronge and know that there is always tomorrow.
sarah, good lucky I wish u all the best, please let me knw ur outcome, how far into the process are you ?


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm currently downregulating, due to start stimms next week if all goes well so I could only bee a couple of weeks away from egg collection (hopefully!). With you starting soon, you might find a cycle buddies thread helpful, I'm on the August/September one and there's lots of people to talk to.


----------



## bella88 (Jul 16, 2013)

wow just came across this post I wrote 9 months ago, I remember how scared I was back then, well I did my ivf cycle and it went really well ended up with 8 frozen embryos   couldn't do my transfer straight away as I had very slght OHSS , so I transferred a frozen emby a month later, the process was just like a papsmear, two weeks later I tested and I was PREGNANT   I am now 29 weeks pregnant with a healthy baby boy life is absolutely perfect, every going through this rollacoster experience I wish u all the luck in the world hang in there u will get ur gift


----------



## Candy x (Aug 28, 2011)

Congratulations Bella, That's an amazing story  
Love to hear success stories , especially when I'm a week away form staring my IVF journey x


----------



## aRainbow (Oct 24, 2013)

Congratulations Bella88 - what a lovely story!! Really hope my fertility journey is like yours xxx


----------



## gracie222 (Mar 21, 2014)

congratulations Bella! hope mine goes just as well  x


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Lovely Bella, I posted a reply to you when I was almost 15 weeks pregnant at the time, my son is now nearly 10 weeks old. xx


----------



## bella88 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you everyone, I was very lucky. I hope all Ur journeys go well and u get Ur Lil miracle <3ivfmama I remember talking to u a bit as I was going through ivf  10 weeks old wow congrats bet Ur over the moon can't wait to meet my Lil man


----------



## bella88 (Jul 16, 2013)

And also if anyone going through their ivf and wants to chat or has any question feel free to msg me we all know how confusing and stressful this progress is, and havn someone to talk to that has been through it helps alot  good luck again


----------

